# Homemade brooder!



## cluck_and_quack (Mar 21, 2013)

My husband made this for my feather babies! The bottom tray pulls out for easy clean up. I was worried about the bottom being wire but they don't seem to mind at all. They tend to sleep in the food dish though!!! And the easy clean up is so much better than wood chips we've done in the past. These stinky babies are in my bedroom right now!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I've got to re-vamp my duck brooder. I deffinitly need the wire bottom, but I think I'll put that foam drawer mesh on top of the wire. Both the ducks spill water like crazy.


----------



## chickflick (Sep 23, 2012)

Wire is hard on their little feet.


----------

